# How to build 4'x4' Box Target



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

For some reason I can't load any pictures at this time. Will try again later.


----------



## blackiephillips (Jan 21, 2007)

Subscribed


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

thought you guys only sold 36x36 target faces


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Sub'd


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

We have blank skins 4'x4' for $30 a set. Will try to finish this with pics if they will upload.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

picture 5. Staple the diy skins on front and back. Use 3/8" staples minimum and staple every 2". Start at the top left corner with one staple then staple the top right while pulling snug. Then staple in the middle while holding the fabric even with the corners. Now do the same on the bottom. After the skin is connected on all four corners then staple every 2 inches all the way around.

Picture 6, 7. Two pieces of 2'X6"x 36" centered and angled down then screwed to the inside of both 6' 2"x12"s. This acts as a foot to keep help keep target upright without making it wider than 4 foot. If a pro shop wants to use these in a range they can stack them side by side without a gap between them from the feet.

Picture 8. If your going to paint the target. Paint your trim board first. Then paint the target stand and take a little break. The trim should be dry enough to cut and mount to target frame.

Picture 9. Target completely painted, trim on, and trap door in place. Just needs clothes now.

Picture 10. This target can be used blank, or you can pin any paper face or arrow mat you choose with cap nails.

Guys, and Gals: This target took about 3 hours for me to build. Wood $20 for 2"x12" 's, $30 for the skins. $20 old clothes. $70 plus some scrap wood, screws and paint. Retail on this target easily $400. At that price you save $110 per hour labor for 3 hours.

Hope this helps. We will have a video of building the target on the web sight asap.


----------



## kleenkeel (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice, looks like a bored winter garage project. Thanks!


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Have you ever used any thick plastic or anything as the stuffing? I have a bud that can get me a lot of plastic from home depot and wouldnt have to worry about mold or anything since I want this target to be outside.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

I tried plastic in my first attempt at a third hand target and the stuffing lasted >2000 shots... clothing and cloth products is the best way to go! at 44,800 shots on the first one I built with clothing!!!!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Are all the four foot target faces blank or do you have any with dots or targets on them? Thanks, looks great.


----------



## drmajor (Nov 10, 2010)

Only issue- Goodwill now sells their rag/clothing $1.50 per pound...

Not sure where else to get rags..


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

drmajor said:


> Only issue- Goodwill now sells their rag/clothing $1.50 per pound...
> 
> Not sure where else to get rags..


Try your local uniform/rag service. They will sell bags of stuff they can't send out anymore.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

drmajor said:


> Only issue- Goodwill now sells their rag/clothing $1.50 per pound...
> 
> Not sure where else to get rags..


Try your wife's closet.:darkbeer: :angel:


----------



## surmn8er (Jun 5, 2008)

What prevents it from bulging out in the center?


----------



## mcarso1 (Nov 11, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing and also how do you stuff it tight so that arrows don't poke out the back?


----------



## Tkd-0331 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yea if you pack clothes in hard wont this thing look like a bloated goat just before the staples rip out? Thought some were using chicken wire. Although that might scrape arrows. Just dont get how you can pack it firm enough with out it rounding out

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

I used 2x4's ripped to 1" for trim to make the bag rock solid after I used wood glue and staples for initial setup


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Neat idea....can it hold up to broadheads? 

Joe


----------



## guido316 (May 4, 2010)

Not very Many.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

12-Ringer said:


> Neat idea....can it hold up to broadheads?
> 
> Joe


No sir and broadheads void the lifetime warranty of the target as well


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Just ordered a set, I'm going to try and build a target similar to the spider web with the first panel built like the one you have pictured and a forward antikick type cover about 4 to 6 inches in front of the target. That way when you are shooting spots you don't get false tears in your target. Anyone else built one like this?


----------



## Callo21 (Feb 4, 2007)

Can this be left outside?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Like it! I just ordered a pair of 36" skins, already had a bag target from Third Hand.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Callo21 said:


> Can this be left outside?


Yes they can be.


----------



## surmn8er (Jun 5, 2008)

So, what keeps it from bulging out in the middle?


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Shouldn't have an issue with bulging as long as you don't overstuff


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Tkd-0331 said:


> Yea if you pack clothes in hard wont this thing look like a bloated goat just before the staples rip out? Thought some were using chicken wire. Although that might scrape arrows. Just dont get how you can pack it firm enough with out it rounding out
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


If you staple top left corner and pull snug to top right corner and staple. Then pull straight down and do bottom left corner and then pull down and to the right snug and staple. After you are satisfied that the skin is lined up correct then staple every 2" all the way around the front and back. I then put a piece of trim molding on to keep the staples in place and gives a better appearance. Our fabric does not stretch much at all so chicken wire is not necessary and is not suggested.


----------



## Tkd-0331 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well....I think I might give it a try then. Thanks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treetoppredator (Oct 19, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Good news Bad news. We have plenty of Rag bags and Plenty Diy range target skins. We ran out of 4'x4' friday eve. Tried to order more today and no answer. Trying to find a new suplier but no luck yet. If we find a new suplier we will have them on the web sight and will post on AT.


----------



## blackiephillips (Jan 21, 2007)

Have you found any 4x4 target skins I built a 4x4 and have been was waiting to fill it up before I bought a skin but came on here and saw that you don't have any more. If you don't have anymore, what do you suggest I use as a cover because all I have on it now is a tarp. Thanks


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

I am also waiting on some 4' X 4' skins, but could not wait to finish the bag so I did the next best thing.
I first stapled some black plastic mesh that I had laying around.
Then I stapled some black soil weed barrier over that just to "hide" the clothes that will be stuffed into the box and prevent them from showing through the target face.
THEN, I stapled a third covering over that. This was a painter'd drop cloth that I bought at Home Depot named "Tuff One". It is 4 ft. X 15 ft. long and is very tear resistant.
Over the three layers of material I then built a face frame out of 1" X 2" pine that I ripped down on my table saw.
This face frame was then screwed to the front of the box. I also did the same thing for the back side of the box including the three layers of material.
Now, if some new skins show up I can remove the face frame and will staple the skins over the three layers of material and re-attach the face frame.
My target should then be a "double lifetime" target!!!
I built the box of my target out of 1" X 12" pine boards, and modified an old drafting table stand that I had laying around.
I added a support platform for the box to rest on and used the original uprights that the drafting table was mounted to, to bolt the box to the stand.
I then ran screws from inside the box, down into the support platform. This keeps everything nice and clean.
I also took the two "arms" that supported the drafting table top and added them to the bottom of the "A" frame table stand onto which I mounted four wheeled casters. This way I can move the target out of the way, or spin it around to shoot at the other side of the target.
On top of the box I cut out a BEVELED hole 8" X 16" and used two hinges to fasten it to the box. The bevel prevents the "lid" from falling into the box.
I also added a small knob so that I could lift the lid for adding more clothes when necessary.
I will post pictures as soon as my phone will download the pics so I can attach them here.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

lc12 said:


> I am also waiting on some 4' X 4' skins, but could not wait to finish the bag so I did the next best thing.
> I first stapled some black plastic mesh that I had laying around.
> Then I stapled some black soil weed barrier over that just to "hide" the clothes that will be stuffed into the box and prevent them from showing through the target face.
> THEN, I stapled a third covering over that. This was a painter'd drop cloth that I bought at Home Depot named "Tuff One". It is 4 ft. X 15 ft. long and is very tear resistant.
> ...











Here is one pic of the box on the stand.
I will post more as I get them.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Has anyone used nylon strapping to help eliminate buldge in the center?? It would be hard to pull an arrow out of the strapping but you could center your faces just out of the center on a 4 foot square target.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

I used plastic bird wire as a subface to the target face. Then I used strips of the same stuff tye wrapped in several spots to the front face and anchored with staples back to the sides to keep the target face from bulging as you described. Makes stuffing the clothes etc. in a little tougher but solves the problem fine.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

The problem I see with the nylon strapping (as I thought of that too!) is that should you hit the strapping and break it your target is likely to split open like a dead cow in the August heat!
This would spill all of the contents onto the ground and you would be back to square one.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

More pics of my target box as promised.








Box is constructed and mounted on modified drafting table stand with rollers.







The plastic "mesh" screen is attached as is the weed barrier cloth.







The "Tuff One" painters drop cloth is stapled over the other two layers of mesh and weed barrier.







The face frame is attached and the box is ready to stuff!
I may decide to paint it later, but it is OK for me as it is. This will be used indoors only.
The nice thing is, that with the rollers installed, I can spin it around to shoot a different face, or roll it out of the way when not being used.
I am waiting on thirdhandarchery to get a source for some new skins and will apply these over my existing layers.
This target should be a "Double Lifetime" target then!!!


----------



## blackiephillips (Jan 21, 2007)

How does the Tuff One hold up being shot?


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

blackiephillips said:


> How does the Tuff One hold up being shot?


 It's OK, but I would not expect it to last a "lifetime"!
I used this more to get ahead in stuffing the box and hoping that "thirdhandman" comes up with more skins!


----------



## beanhill911 (Apr 22, 2010)

bttt


----------



## FamilyGator (Feb 26, 2014)

*Just got mine done!*

Very impressed with the quality of materials provided by third hand archery! Wanted to share some pics of the build, start to finish was under a few hours, paint included. Should be fun to shoot with the kids as well. Thanks for this product.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

It's been a while. For the newer subscribers. One doesn't need chicken wire, straps etc to keep the middle from bulging as you can see from the pictures. If the target is filled with clothing and left outside, it can mildew. Who cares, if it is left outside. After 6 years outside, I decided to take one apart and reskin it. Here is the clothing, some wet. I let it dry and put it into the reskinned target. The second picture is the newkt reskinned target.


----------



## Cwalk1024 (6 mo ago)

Really appreciate this! Already ordered. Thank you!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Just got these two done for a new range being built. 8 more to go, but ran out of filler.☹


----------



## DakotagoneRogue (2 mo ago)

Following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Question… when all done and packed tight, does the arrow pop or crack pretty good when it hits the face? Is the noise level the same between rag fill and plastic fill? I have the skins and the rag bag here, and one is getting built to replace my carpet target in the basement. The carpet target is pretty quiet on entry. I was hoping the bag skins don’t pop too loud being it’s in the house.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

The weave of our skins is tight. This will pop when new. Gets quieter as it breaks in. Hope this helps.


----------

